

Show HN: Start the week protecting your moustache from coffee with an arty mug - kelu124
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nos-chtasses-nos-moustaches-gardent-la-classe?ref=hn

======
kelu124
Of course, any feedback is welcomed!

